# Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway during the Colcci Show at Sao Paulo Fashion Week - Jan. 22,2012 (x21)



## Mandalorianer (23 Jan. 2012)

http://www.celebboard.net/fashion-s...ulo-22-01-2012-backstage-87x.html#post1165010




 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 21 Dateien, 33.668.979 Bytes = 32,11 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​

thx Jens0001


----------



## beachkini (24 Jan. 2012)

Schlimmer gehts nimmer


----------



## Dana k silva (24 Jan. 2012)

Thanks for Alessandra!


----------



## Q (30 Jan. 2012)

beach hat Recht, wech mit den Klamotten  :thx:


----------



## sahne (9 Nov. 2012)

the most beautiful girl in the world


----------



## Espaniolito13 (3 Dez. 2014)

Danke für Alessandra


----------



## emmwtsnsgallery (7 Dez. 2014)

Wonderful!


----------

